# Gastroscopy: Throat Spray or Sedation?



## Top_Banana (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to have a gastroscopy soon.Is it better to have the throat spray to numb it, or do you recommend the sedation?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

For me,i was sedated.I did have my throat sprayed first to try it but i felt as though i could not breath so was sedated.Everyone is different though and the throat spray causes others no problems.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

When I went for my gastroscopy a few months ago I asked for light sedation since I was blacking out for hours after my colonoscopy (when I had a deeper sedation). They did not offer me throat spray and I wish they had. Even with light sedation I still blacked out, except that I awoke when they were removing the scope, and I was gagging violently (to the point that the nurse had to throw herslf on me to keep me from jumping off the table). short answer: next time I'll ask for the throat spray...


----------



## Kikker (Jan 10, 2011)

Top_Banana said:


> I have to have a gastroscopy soon.Is it better to have the throat spray to numb it, or do you recommend the sedation?


I decided not to use anything. I closed my eyes and concentrated my mind on deep breathing through the nose (a technique I learned at yoga). This helped me to keep calm and before I knew it it was over and done with. I left the clinique 10 minutes later. The beauty is that you can drive home and continue the day as normal.


----------

